# False Cape camping: the skinny



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's the skinny for camping:
Tackle down as low as possible
Buddy up with someone for camping that way less tents are needed, which means less weight to carry.
Got to Wally world or kmart and get one of them green, lightweight fleece sleeping bags, they pack up small and are light weight.
They have water there, not the best in the world, but drinkable.
They have a toilet with toilet paper
Try to catch bait there, means less to carry, but definately get some to start off with. So take a small rod.
Camping on the beach sounds like fun, but when the wind is howling, it's nice to be in the camping area.
Cooking: One propane cooker is good for two people. 
We usually take instant coffe and powdered milk.
Dried meals that you just add water to are great, espcially with some freshly caught fish mixed in Little aluminum baking pans are the business for cooking the fish in. No camp fires allowed. Empty beer/soda cans make great coffe cups and are great for boiling water in.
Take plenty of jerky, trail mix and granola bars, easy to carry and will keep you going through the day. Beer is good to drink, but weighs a lot so a little byob or something is the way to go. Gotta calm down after catching all them drum
Take an extra reel, leader, line. Tackle shops are a ways away.
Bring some candles for light, easy to pack, light weight,and when you've used them they are gone 
It's not bad of a ride down there on the road with the wind behind you. Coming back with a headwind and after fishing for nearly two days will wear your butt out. Take the next day off work, or you will be hurting. Except Al, cause he is superman nowadays.
That about all I can offer, hope it helps.
So who's coming?
Al, done any recon that far down yet?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm ready to roll. Just need a day or two lead time.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

When are you guys going?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Whenever. Preferrably during the next good NE blow. Got an invite last year but couldn't make it because I had a big fat goose egg for a vacation balance. =/


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Al, done any recon that far down yet?


pretty good holes about 2 miles down from the 2nd walk over and a few more 1 mile from the campsite...

dunno what these storms will do when we actually get out in October.

I can bring the propane and I do have a small Coleman portable grill. Get a seat rack and a milk crate and mount ur rod holders and rods to the crate. I'm bringing 2 Ballistics and a 9' bait rod.



> Buddy up with someone for camping that way less tents are needed,


Charlotte need a buddy?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Skunkape... you in?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hunt dates are 3, 5, 6, 29 October, so we have to work round them.
Charlotte said only if you wear your white boots in the tent, then she might consider it 
Might even do the trip a coupla' times....next weekend looks alright on Wunderground...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

If you guys have the chance, I'd like to see how some of you are rigging your bikes to carry gear. Don't know for sure if I'll be able to make it this time, but at least I can start making a shopping list for what I need. I don't have a sleeping bag, a tent, or a bunch of extra loot right now. Maybe I can jerry rig something on my bike and meet you guys out there one of the days you're camping.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Skunkape... you in?


Maybe so. I have no heaver at this point in time. My X put it in the garbage disposal and smashed it. It was not made by Ugly Stick. 

Skunk


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Maybe so. I have no heaver at this point in time. My X put it in the garbage disposal and smashed it. It was not made by Ugly Stick.
> 
> Skunk



Dude, that is just wrong......what an ice queen.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

im a possible probly wolnt camp out but i will fish down there with you guys. Where is the camp site at ive looked all over the refuge web site for it but cannt find it? any help


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

You'll have a hard time finding it in the Refuge, because it's not there. It's False Cape State Park, as per the title of the thread, a bit more south. Thought you were a Sandbridge good 'ol boy


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I am interested, I will probably backpack in for lack of a bike. Lets get a date and do this thing.

Cutter


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Man i just wana get my citation this year thats all their is to it.

I have never caught a citation anything. so hopefully this drum season is it for me.

Ill have to check out that camp site i really wana do that this year.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*From the south*

Is it legal to cross the line from NC side by foot, bike, or boat?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Can't see why not. Haven't been all the way down, so don't quote me on that. I know a vehicle has to have a permit, but why and how could they stop you walking across?


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

You will need a VA saltwater license to fish there - I have seen park patrols from the VA side usually early in the am. They also close down access during the pig hunts that take place in october. If access is closed it will be well marked.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ladies and germs.. I am honestly thinking of hiking the beach to FC with a Fishin'mate .. versus biking. I'm thinking with all the things that I think will be needed.. a bike won't carry it all.

Get dropped of at BB.. hike the beach to FC.. should only take >45 minutes to an hour... depending on what's busting on the suds....

how many will bike?
How many will hike?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> ladies and germs.. I am honestly thinking of hiking the beach to FC with a Fishin'mate .. versus biking. I'm thinking with all the things that I think will be needed.. a bike won't carry it all.
> 
> Get dropped of at BB.. hike the beach to FC.. should only take >45 minutes to an hour... depending on what's busting on the suds....
> 
> ...


I'm not against hiking, and seeing as I still haven't found a bike I like (none of them are big enough for me...go figure.  ) I reckon walking will have to do. Based on the way the beach was there this evening, it would be an easy walk with the cart. Just like walking on pavement.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm walkin' in.

I'll pull one of yer pier carts, Al. 

Just don't load me down with the BLs.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*hicking in*

Hey guys I know I'm new here on P/S but I think I'd like to get in on this action hiking in might not be to bad and if the sand is as hard as mentioned, I could pull my cart ( not big but can carry what I need ) tho I tend to over pack  LOL. 
What weekend are you planingand how many rod do you think?


Jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Can't see why not. Haven't been all the way down, so don't quote me on that. I know a vehicle has to have a permit, but why and how could they stop you walking across?


 do they have a boarder sign at FC


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Just don't load me down with the BLs.


I quit drinkin you big dummy. BTW.. I need to find that "big dummy avatar" just for you.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I did my fair share of walking across sand trying to get across the border, not doing it anymore. 
It's all cool, race ya


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I did my fair share of walking across sand trying to get across the border, not doing it anymore.
> It's all cool, race ya


Now thats funny right there. Good luck to you guys, my old asre can't hang no more, so I'll just fish south of the fence a little bit if I make it at all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> Now thats funny right there. Good luck to you guys, my old asre can't hang no more, so I'll just fish south of the fence a little bit if I make it at all.



knowing you Ken.. the fish will be on that side of the fence


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Still waiting on a date and time so I know not to work that weekend and get the honey does done 

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> Maybe so. I have no heaver at this point in time. My X put it in the garbage disposal and smashed it. It was not made by Ugly Stick.
> 
> Skunk


I love that commer .... your not going fishing today bam bam grunt grunt wack wack bye bye LOL 

jerry


----------

